# records



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

I inherited an awesome record collection- original Beatles, the Band, Springsteen- about 1000 top shelf albums. Does anyone know who buys these albums, or how I can sell them


Phil


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Kijiji....


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

put them up for sale here, under the section labeled "other musical items" or ebay the entire collection. shipping them won't be cheap i suspect. that said, if it were me, before i sold them i would buy a usb turntable and record every one of them first


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2015)

There's 'niagara records' in st catharines and 'our favourite shop-records' in thorold. See what they'll offer.
I'm in agreement with cheezy as well. Post an ad here. I may be interested in some to fill out my collection.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

My thoughts exactly. 



laristotle said:


> I'm in agreement with cheezy as well. Post an ad here. I may be interested in some to fill out my collection.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Disbeat said:


> My thoughts exactly.


ditto!!!!!


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Just looking through the records, here are some of the titles

War-Why Can't WE Be À Friends, SGT Peppers(original), Beatles 6, Carol King Tapestry, Elton Yellow Brick, Tumbleweed, The Band, The White Album, Abby Road, Help, Beatles 65, Rubber Soul another Sgt Peppers, Lenard Cohen New Skin For the Old Ceremony, CSNY So Far, Dylan Highway 61, Best of 2, Basement Tapes, Desire, Infidels, Eagles first, Hotel California, Jefferson Airplanr Surrealistic Pillow, Billy Joel The Stranger, Piano Man, BB King Completely Well, Moody blues Days of Future Past, On the Threshold of A Dream, To Our Children's Children's Children, Best of Loving Spoonful, Songs of Kris Kristofferson


-all the Beatles are original pressings
-many many more than this


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

found some Zeppelin 4, Some Girls by the Stones- there is a bunch of 80's alternative stuff of my wife's New Order The Smiths, the Cure etc


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2015)

any Jimi?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I have everything mentioned here except the 80's stuff. That includes Electric Ladyland and Red House Live. Most of which I bought when they were new. Not too sure if I've got 1000 albums but I have a lot. I saw a new re-issue copy of Hiway 61 Revisited today....$39.95. I think I paid around $2.50 for mine when it was new. I have what might possibly be a label misprint of Sgt. Peppers. SEAV-2-11840 on one side which is side 2 of Sgt Peppers. The other side is SEBX-1-11841 which is side 1 of The Beatles (White Album). This is on a Capitol Canadian issue on marbleized white vinyl. I picked this up last year in a box of Lps, 78s and 45s....paid $5 for the box. The original Sgt. Peppers I have are on black vinyl.....I have two of those. Tonight is the first time I looked in the album cover. I bought the box because it had 78's in it. I'll have to listen, carefully to see if the sides match the labels and then take it from there. 
If you're going to sell them, good luck. It's a limited customer base and everyone wants mint or near mint. Some things to check are where they were pressed, label colors, album cover art etc.. Most people almost give them away.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Would be quite an undertaking but if it were me I'd go through them and find all audiophile copies in good to excellent shape and separate them out, then I'd check for original pressings, first pressings, UK pressings, Japanese pressings, Germain pressings, or pretty much anything European. The audiophile pressings could be worth could be worth moderate to good money. The Japanese and Euorpean could be worth moderate to good money and the Original pressings/First pressings could be worth a lot of money. 
I had a first pressing of Pink Floyd "The wall" that I sold for $150 and that was undersold. Some of those beatles first pressings would be worth many times that.
If its 1,000 albums of Candian pressings then it wouldn't be worth very much. Its most likely most of them are gonna be. Thats why you want to make sure you separate out the good ones then find a collector/reseller and dump the rest in one shot.
You can search certain numbers found on the LP's or album covers to verify first/original pressings.


----------



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

In Toronto , Grasshopper , Sonic Boom , Kops , Books plus


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> I have what might possibly be a label misprint of Sgt. Peppers.


I have Uriah Heep - magician's birthday with side one labels on both sides.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

here is a link that may help you search through your lp's. enter the album code found on the label and usually the cover spine. it will take you to pages where you can check on market prices etc.............. http://www.vinylrecordfair.com/vinyl-record-values/


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I would keep them and enjoy them, but that's just me. 

I like vinyl :smile-new:


----------



## jbgusa (Mar 14, 2015)

butterknucket said:


> I would keep them and enjoy them, but that's just me.
> 
> I like vinyl :smile-new:


A variant is to buy a record player that plugs into a computer. Thus you can digitalize your collection by making them into MP3's. I have done this. The player costs around $99 USD to $159 USD; and ancillary pre-amp may be $70.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jbgusa said:


> A variant is to buy a record player that plugs into a computer. Thus you can digitalize your collection by making them into MP3's. I have done this. The player costs around $99 USD to $159 USD; and ancillary pre-amp may be $70.


The wife bought me one a few years ago for my birthday and I tried it. It's ok as a turntable but I don't like the way everything sounds once it gets into the laptop. It doesn't sound the same. I don't like the clear, crisp digitalized sound because I don't hear the original that way in my head. To date I've recorded 3 LPs. I just put my records on one of the turntables or record players and play them.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cbg1 said:


> here is a link that may help you search through your lp's. enter the album code found on the label and usually the cover spine. it will take you to pages where you can check on market prices etc.............. http://www.vinylrecordfair.com/vinyl-record-values/


Using this link I checked the price of my Sgt. Peppers. Low of $2.95, high of $195 (us). Couldn't find anything for a value with the label mistake. Then I checked the value of 1949 Les Paul and his Trio, Hawaiian Paradise $15.95 (us). What surprised me is the prices of some iconic records. Electric Ladyland $2.95 , Through the Past Darkly, $1.95 . What got me is the price that came up for Downchild Bluesband, We Deliver was more than the Stones or Hendrix.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the great advice guys


----------

